# What Kind of Burl is this?



## Dawson wages (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Schroedc (Mar 24, 2015)

@Dawson wages , Please read the site rules here- http://woodbarter.com/pages/RulesPage/ and post an introduction telling us a little bit about yourself.

As far as identification of the burl, Additional information would be helpful such as any leaves still on the tree or closer pictures of the leaves on the ground around it to help us make an educated guess. Also- the geographic area the tree is located in would help us rule out species that don't grow in that area.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dawson wages (Mar 24, 2015)

@Schroedc Here is some pics of leave at the base of the tree and how it looks towards the top hopes it helps


----------



## Dawson wages (Mar 24, 2015)

Other pics forgot to put in


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 24, 2015)

That tree looks strangely familiar... @Gixxerjoe04 Doesn't it look like one we saw over in Richmond?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks awful with the pretty forest around it, I'll come take care of it free of charge to help you out, seems like the nice thing to do. Looks like maple though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dawson wages (Mar 24, 2015)

@Gixxerjoe04 I'm hoping to get some money out of it I dont do any woodworking.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Go to the introduction section on the home page and introduce yourself in a new thread, part of the rules of the forum for new members, once that happens then you could sell some wood if you've got it.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know.. I don't think you're allowed to sell wood if you aren't a woodworker. I'm sure @Kevin can help figure it out. 

At the least you do need to go make an introduction first and read all the rules.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dawson wages (Mar 24, 2015)

Just made my introduction @gman2431 @Gixxerjoe04


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thought there were a couple people on the site who do who aren't woodworkers, as long as they're aren't like trying to get rich and waste everyone's time charging dumb prices and constant posts selling stuff. @gman2431


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 24, 2015)

I think you have to do some kind of woodworking. Doesn't have to be much but something. I remember seeing a thread about it not long ago. Or I've lost my mind and that could be a real possibility as of lately!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks like one that needs to be relieved of a tree


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ah, I think it'd be alright if they just answered one question when signing up, "Have you ever watched filthy riches?" And that would determine it haha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2015)

Dawson, we'll do our best to help you identify it, and to help get you into woodworking if you chose to later down the road, but we have really had to enforce the rule that WB is a place for woodworkers lately because we want to retain our woodworker community without becoming a free version of ebay. That's not a knock against you at all! We'll be happy to help ID it but you just can't sell it here. Thanks for understanding. 

As to the tree I've seen sycamore bark very similar to that.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2015)

Dawson I just looked at your other pictures. Having seen the leaves and the upper portion of the trunk it is definitely sycamore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dawson wages (Mar 24, 2015)

@Kevin How much is Sycamore burl worth? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Didn't see the top part of the tree, strange looking. 

@Dawson wages it's only worth what someone will pay, which won't be much I'd say since it's not very big. Since it's still on the tree and wet, and you don't know what it looks like inside, that doesn't help either.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Your best bet to actually get someone to pay for it would be to cut it off yourself, take pictures of what it looks like, pray it's awesome looking, post it locally and hope someone wants it bad enough. Just make sure if you do cut it off, cover the cut area with wax or latex paint so it doesn't crack and become firewood.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2015)

Dawson wages said:


> @Kevin How much is Sycamore burl worth? If you dont mind me asking



I agree with Joseph. Take it off the tree in big chunks and see what it looks like. Sycamore burl is rare. It's one of the very few species that produces burls down here worth a damn. It can range from so-so to freaky awesome. There's no way to tell you what it's worth EVEN IF you cut it open and it was awesome stuff. Even the commodities market is based on what someone is wiling to pay. Especially the commodities market. Ebay is your best bet or contacting knife makers you find via google etc.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 25, 2015)

@Dawson wages did you happen to measure it? 
What do you think it is worth?
How I look at something like this is.
What can I get out of the rest of the tree?
Can I get it cut without busting it up?
Do you have saws or are you going to have someone else cut it?
Dave


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I agree with Joseph. Take it off the tree in big chunks and see what it looks like. Sycamore burl is rare. It's one of the very few species that produces burls down here worth a damn. It can range from so-so to freaky awesome. There's no way to tell you what it's worth EVEN IF you cut it open and it was awesome stuff. Even the commodities market is based on what someone is wiling to pay. Especially the commodities market. Ebay is your best bet or contacting knife makers you find via google etc.


Kevin,
I have never seen a sycamore burl in my explorations. How is your burl list coming?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 25, 2015)

I saw a decent sized sycamore burl, unfortunately it's downtown in the city.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> I saw a decent sized sycamore burl, unfortunately it's downtown in the city.




That just means you have to harvest at night.......


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2015)

If it's the same one I'm thinking of... the sound of the tree crashing through someones house would ruin any attempt at getting out without being seen...


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's in front of some flower shop on maxwell.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2015)

JR Parks said:


> Kevin,
> I have never seen a sycamore burl in my explorations. How is your burl list coming?



I need to start it over I guess. 

Okay @JR Parks I did in fact revive it. Let's see where it goes this time. Last time it went . . . . "south". 

http://woodbarter.com/threads/walnut-burl-southern-burl-exploration.19967/#post-248524

Reactions: Like 1


----------

